

Hiding The Lockheed Plant During WW2 - mgeraci
http://stories-etc.com/hidden.htm

======
Pinckney
If you're interested in such things, I highly recommend R. Stanley's "To Fool
a Glass Eye," which covers a wide variety of camouflage strategies.

